# Are These Really Viable as CC Holsters?



## jfrink2 (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi Forum,

I've come across these two holsters as possible options for CC. Are these really viable options or are they just one more product in the bunch?

Defender BellyBand:








SmartCarry:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm not crazy about Smart Carry, but belly bands work great. I've carried a full-sized 1911 under a tucked-in dress shirt with complete concealment using a belly band, and I'm not a big guy (5'8" and reasonably fit). The draw is slow, and reholstering practically impossible without dropping your pants, but it does hide the gun.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I find bellybands to be uncomfortable, mostly because of retained sweat.
I also don't like the fact that, if you wear one above your pants, the best presentation option seems to be cross-draw. I strongly feel that cross-draw is inherently unsafe, to both yourself and the innocents behind you, without lots and lots of careful, thoughtful practice.
Personally, I don't like to wear my shirt untucked. But a tucked-in shirt makes presentations from an above-the-pants bellyband as slow as the proverbial winter-time molasses. It's slower still if you happen to be wearing a jacket, open or closed.
My wife is going to test a Smartcarry at some time later this year, for a magazine article I will write. She'll probably do pretty well with it because she has to wear beltless, loose-top pants and skirts, so access should be quick. Reholstering, on the other hand, may be a problem. We'll see.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

My son inlaw made one and uses it almost exclucively. He seems to be pretty happy with it. I personally don't think I'd like it too much. I have a ninja IWB that allows for a tucked in shirt but the draw on any type of holster like that is gonna be slow. I'll be dressing like a slob this summer with slightly larger than normal untucked tees and an on the belt high ride holster at 4:00.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I've thought about getting a belly band, especially for use when I throw on a pair of running shorts and T-Shirt and go for a walk with the family. It seems like a good idea to me. The Smart Carry has never appealed to me. Something about carrying a gun right next to my .... uhhhh .... stuff.... doesn't appeal to me. I also don't like the idea of having to reach into my pants to draw. I can't see how you can draw quickly with it unless you have an elastic waist or are wearing maternity pants.


----------



## Crestliner (May 10, 2008)

*Thunderwear*

I've been using this rig for my SP101 for about 3 months now, 24/7 when up. I like it's comfort and deep concealment. That being said, however, there are two aspects of this rigging which I am less than pleased with.

First is wear. My rig is showing signs of wear after this short time of use. A little fraying here & there....band become stretched a bit. I should have figured that carrying around a heavier than normal snubbie such as this Ruger would definitely wear on a rig.

Second and most important, is quickness of access. I've seen the videos. I've practiced. A LOT. And to me, you are not going to win, if a second or two more counts. I can pull pretty fast from this rig. BUT....occasionally....the revolver hangs. Just for a half second or so....but it does hang. That could mean life or death in a critical situation.

Currently I'm looking at the "_Crossbreed_" line of IWB holsters. I like what I see so far. I am going to keep the Thunderwear. Especially for those situations where you are attending a social function, where the threat level is very low. But I think I need something else besides. JMO Folks!


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I own a Smart Carry:

1) You cannot easily pee standing up wearing one...
2) You cannot wear a belt, and draw the gun well with it, or wear it comfortably, as the top of the holstered gun fights your belt all day.

The Smart Carry only works well in elastic shorts or "track pants", that are extremely loose, and dark in color.

Sitting in jeans with anything bigger than my Kel-Tec is painful, and the Kel-Tec works MUCH better in a pocket!

Your wife will look like a guy wearing it...

It's in the box-o-holsters that did not work... My collection is growing.

JW


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Todd said:


> The Smart Carry has never appealed to me. Something about carrying a gun right next to my .... uhhhh .... stuff.... doesn't appeal to me.


I am with you here todd. seems like it would be a wee bit painful also



> I also don't like the idea of having to reach into my pants to draw. I can't see how you can draw quickly with it unless you have an elastic waist or are wearing maternity pants.


Thanks, I really need the picture of you in maternity pants in my head
NOT:anim_lol:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

niadhf said:


> Thanks, I really need the picture of you in maternity pants in my head
> NOT:anim_lol:


Oh admit it, you've tried on your wife's maternity pants too. :smt033


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Todd said:


> Oh admit it, you've tried on your wife's maternity pants too. :smt033


ummm, nope.
:smt082


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

niadhf said:


> ummm, nope.
> :smt082


Well then you don't know what you're missing. They're quite roomy. Especially good after a really big meal. :anim_lol:


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Todd said:


> Well then you don't know what you're missing. They're quite roomy. Especially good after a really big meal. :anim_lol:


Thanks for the info Todd. I'll keep that in mind :smt082


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

me thinks the man doth protest to much...:smt082


----------



## Sarge43 (Apr 13, 2008)

Todd said:


> Oh admit it, you've tried on your wife's maternity pants *too*. :smt033




That's funny. :smt082

My buddy made me what equates to a bellyband as shown, and while it's not my favorite mode of carry, I can go out on the deck in swimming trunks and a tight tank top without anyone knowing I'm carrying my Taurus 85. It's a niche holster in my opinion that isn't needed every day, but it is once in a while, which is good enough for me to have one in the "drawer of options". 
Sarge


----------



## NAS T MAG (Dec 9, 2007)

Well, I have a Galco Concealable for almost every gun I own. They are my favorites.

I would never consider an IWB holster. Why would I have to buy pants larger than I need. The only advantage is you can remove the holster easily. I would just remove the gun.

I also have a Smart Carry and my G26 disappears completely and is very comfy. Some of the other smaller ones work even better.

My motto....at least 3 holsters for every gun you own. YMMV


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

NAS T MAG said:


> My motto....at least 3 holsters for every gun you own. YMMV


Smart man. We call that a "holster wardrobe" at Galco. Recommended!


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Old Padawan said:


> me thinks the man doth protest to much...:smt082


:anim_lol::numbchuck::anim_lol:

i don't wear the thigh holster/ankle holster thingies either muhahahhahahahahhahaha

and -----dah dum dah dum, are you sure (these darn "names againd hehe" that i am a MAN. or married?
or have kids. course a little research on here will answer those questions, but in the interest of fun.......


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> Smart man. We call that a "holster wardrobe" at Galco. Recommended!


and just what percent is the DISCOUNT for that holster wardrobe from Galco?
:mrgreen:


----------

